# Gold verdienen mit Inschriftenkunde...



## Mercorius (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi,


sag mal, ist es nur bei uns so(Aldor) oder kann man bei euch auf dem Server kaum bis garkein Geld mit Inschriftenkunde machen? Oder geht es gar nur mir so?

Es gehen weder Karten, Tinten noch Glyphen raus und von den Schmuckstücken ganz zu schweigen. Hatte gestern mal rumgefragt und einige mit der gleichen Erfahrung kennengelernt.

Wenn ich da sehe das meine Frau jeden Tag 3k macht mit Leder bekomme ich Schweissperlen auf der Stirn und träume immer noch vom schnellen fliegen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir auf dem Server (H - Lordaeron) gehen Glyphen gut (sofern man denn alle kann und nicht nur die vom Lehrer). Allerdings ist die Konkurrenz nicht ohne. Wir sind aktuell 4 Leute die regelmäßig einen Großteil der Glyphen anbieten, da entsteht dann schon öfter mal nen Preiskampf um einige der Glyphen


----------



## Rabaz (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ganz gut verdient damit. Kommt natürlich auch darauf an, was man erwartet. Ne Lizenz zum Gelddrucken ist es nicht mehr mit den Glyphen, aber die laufen schon noch im AH. Man muss halt was können (nicht nur die Dinger vom Lehrer) und etwas gucken WELCHE man herstellt. Der Markt ist ja nicht so ganz "logisch" bei den Glyphen, eine kostet 5 Gold und die andere 199, trotz völlig gleicher mats. Und dann macht man es nicht über große einzelne Gewinne sondern über die Masse. Ich muss 20 reinsetzen um 5 zu verkaufen. Nicht zu viel von einer sonder immer schön streuen.


----------



## Jackie251 (5. Oktober 2011)

mensch wenn einem Leder 3k am Tag garantiert, dann skill doch um...


----------



## BunzLee (5. Oktober 2011)

Der Glyphentheorie kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich pushe derzeit selbst auch den Skill meines Twinks und muss feststellen, dass man selbst mit must-have Glyphen einzelner Klassen kein Geld mehr verdient. Die meisten haben Freunde oder Gildenkollegen welche ihnen die Glyphen zu Matpreisen herstellen, da kauft dir keiner mehr die Glyphen ab zum 10-fachen Preis. Ich habe allerdings festgestellt, dass mit geschicktem Werben die "Mysteriöse Glückskarte" ganz gut über den Ladentisch geht. Man muss die Leute einfach mit der Aussicht auf teure Karten locken und schon kaufen sie einem die Glückskarten zu horrenden Preisen ab.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe es aufgegeben, mit meinen Berufen Gold verdienen zu wollen. Ich schau mir jeden Abend AH Preise an, berufeübergreifend, und kaufe billig ein und verkaufe teurer mit einem Zeitaufwand von rund 20 Minuten am Tag.

Ich kaufe einzelne Kartenteile zusammen und stelle Karten daraus her, die ich zumindest mit etwas Gewinn dann wieder verticke. Sonntag ist ne Vulkan für 8k weggegangen, Einkaufspreis ca. 4k. Das wars dann aber auch :-)


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2011)

Glyphe Eisblock 350g, Glyphe Verwandlung 400g, Glyphe Arkanschlag 250g, das ist doch ok oder ?!  Kann mich nicht beschweren...Dank auch an 2 Mitbewerber die immer schön mit das Niveau halten...


----------



## Izara (6. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach hängt das nicht nur vom Sever ab, sondern auch von deiner online-Präsenz (wie oft du das AH scannen kannst z.B., um festzustellen, ob du unterboten wurdest), deinen Mitbewerbern und deren online-Präsenz, der Masse der jeweiligen Glyphen (wieviele und welche) und natürlich dem Grips deiner Mitbewerber. Du kannst den kompletten Glyphenmarkt (oder jeden anderen Markt, ob VZ, Edelsteine, Leder oder sonstwas) auf einen real existierenden Markt übertragen und dich ähnlich wie im "reallife" mit Billig-Konkurrenz rumärgern oder das Monopol für bestimmte Glyphen haben. 

Bevor ich meine halbjährige Pause (und damit einen enormen Verlust all der tollen Sachen in meinen AH- und Twinkbriefkästen) in Kauf genommen hatte, habe ich für bestimmte Glyphen ein fast alleiniges Monopol gehabt (selten, dass da mal jemand dieselbe reingestellt hatte) und bei vielen hatte ich das immer wieder so gemacht, dass ich alles unter 5 g / Stück aufgekauft hab und für das 10-20fache wieder reingestellt hab. Hat damals super funktioniert (war noch zu Catabeginn). Als dann nach meiner Pause natürlich alles weg war und ich von vorne starten musste, hab ich mir den Stress mit den Glyphen nicht mehr angetan. Denn auch wenn so einige damit viel Gold machen (ich glaub es ihnen, dass es geht  ), so ist es auf Servern mit sehr vielen aktiven AH-Händlern (viel Konkurrenz) extrem aufwendig, mitzuhalten bzw. seinen Gewinn einzuheimsen. Wenn ich mein Zeug reinstell, hat spätestens 15 min später einer unterboten (passiert zumindest bei VZs, Edelsteinen, Alchi-Produkten und Glyphen). Meist bloß um 1 Kupfer  . Wenn man nicht die Zeit hat, sich da ständig - eigentlich permanent - drum zu kümmern, dass das nicht passiert bzw. seine Auktionen abzubrechen, neu reinzustellen etc, dann kann man in den ersten 15 min nicht wirklich viel Gold machen. Wenn ich das allerdings auf Allianzseite auf unserem Server betrachte, so geht da so gut wie alles weg wie warme Semmeln - und sei es noch so teuer  Gut für meinen einzigen Alli, aber ob der reich ist/wird, juckt mich bei dem nicht sonderlich, da ich ihm eh weder Mounts noch sonstwas gönne(n werde) -.- 

Ich hab meine "Goldproduktion" dann ähnlich wie Doofkatze aufs bloße AH scannen beschränkt und mache nur noch darüber Gold. Da sind täglich von 5-10k drin und deckt die Ausgaben für den Main und all die Twinks ab  Ich will ja schließlich mehr vom "Zeit fürs AH verschwenden" haben als mich ständig mit Konkurrenz rum zu ärgern


----------



## Crystania (10. August 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt Erfahrungen auf vier verschiedenen Servern machen dürfen. Auf meinem jetzigen Server ist es tatsächlich so, dass wir ca. zu viert sind. Allerdings gibts natürlich auch ein paar Schwachmaten, die das Prinzip nicht begriffen haben und Dumpingpreise reinsetzen, weil sie meinen, dass es sich so schneller verkaufen würde. Drückt natürlich den Preis ohne Ende. Hängt alles von dir, vom Server und von der Konkurrenz ab. 

Server 1: 1 Konkurrent mit zweitem Account nur für Glyphen, der hat permanent gescannt, während er mitm Main im Raid war. War für mich scheiße und ich hatte nebenbei noch mehrere Bots als Konkurrenten. 
Server 2: Ich konnte Glyphen zu 499g/Stück verkaufen, allerdings halt nur allgemein begrenzte Stückzahlen
Server 3: Ich hatte ca. 50 Konkurrenten (meine Friendslist war voll) und dementsprechend habe ich mich nur geärgert und war nur am scannen.
Server 4: Ich mache einen heiden Moos, verkaufe jeden Müll, allerdings muss ich mich über Unwissende ärgern und habe wieder angefangen aufzukaufen, bis die Leute, die skillen die Nase voll haben. ;D 

Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, dass man mit Inschriftenkunde unbedingt Gold machen kann, es ist nicht nur gewusst wie, sondern hängt auch noch von vielen anderen Faktoren ab. Wenn du nen schlecht besiedelten Server hast und dazu noch 6 Konkurrenten haste natürlich die A-Karte gezogen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. September 2012)

ach damals vor dem entwertungspatch  als glyphen noch verbrauchsgut waren und blizz das ah noch nicht so begrenzt hatte   tausende gold pro tag mit nem aufwand von wenigen minuten


----------

